# How and where to catch a big black drum



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

I never caught one and think it would be cool to catch one. How do i narrow my search. Is this a fish you get lucky and stumble upon? I hear they're usually around bridges and structure , but thats seems vast to try and target that much bridge pyling.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good fighters like most drum but, not that great table fare...especially the big ones...mouths of bayous and river mouths...will eat anything much like their cousins, the redfish...

me holding one released in the pass with a sore lip...


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

You can wade on the west side of the point at greenshores with live shrimp and look for the tails or I have a spare kayak if you wanna try it I can take you there and show you how I fish for em


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

For me they have always been a by-catch while fishing around for Reds.

But when I was a kid they would catch them off the Melbourne causeway and use big clam meat on the bottom. They would catch them to 60+ pounds.

Jim


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

fishn4fun said:


> You can wade on the west side of the point at greenshores with live shrimp and look for the tails or I have a spare kayak if you wanna try it I can take you there and show you how I fish for em


How do you rig the shrimp? Carolina? Any other bait advice? Also, what tackle is required or preferred as far as line and rods?

Thanks


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

EODangler said:


> How do you rig the shrimp? Carolina? Any other bait advice? Also, what tackle is required or preferred as far as line and rods?
> 
> Thanks


I look for the fish tailing In this area and pitch a shrimp with no weight on a good heavy duty circle hook with 20# flouro and 20# braid I've caught 45"+ big uglies from the kayak in this area. At time I'll see 15-20 tailing fish in a day


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I've had pretty good sucess with the black drum fishing oyster beds with frozen shrimp.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I freeze whole FULL SIZE blue crabs... I split them in half "tween the eyes" hook half on each HUGE hook of a rod and reel. 
I balloon out the bait if winds are workin' in my favor...

My bait choice pretty much keeps little fish under 30 pounds or so from being able to bite up.

Brent


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

i caught my first drums @ ft pickens... this should be a good time to try it out... but i was not on the pier... i was like 50yards off to the right of the pier..


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I found my biggest black drum around pilings of bridges with deep water nearby and strong tidal flow.

Brent


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Used to catch big drums with crabs , seems like it was at night most of the time . Alabama point bridge comes to mind .


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Alot of good tips people Thanks abunch. Im going to catch a big one sight fishing from the paddleboard ill report back.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Project Greenshores area is from what I've seen and heard the most reliable place for a big black drum. I've seen them there myself and know of several others spotting them as well, but they weren't responsive.


----------

